
Ukraine Cyber Attack Looks More Ominous Years Later - CloudyWeather
https://www.wired.com/story/russia-ukraine-cyberattack-power-grid-blackout-destruction/
======
tlb
> That distinction would make the blackout malware one of only three pieces of
> code ever spotted in the wild aimed at not just disrupting physical
> equipment but destroying it, as Stuxnet did in Iran in 2009 and 2010 and the
> malware Triton was designed to do in a Saudi Arabian oil refinery in 2017.

There was a documented CIA malware operation in 1982 that blew up Soviet gas
pipelines.
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/1455559/CIA-
plot-led-to-huge-blast-in-Siberian-gas-pipeline.html)

~~~
greg_a
Very interesting read. Thanks! :D

